# Garlic Piping Plover



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I found this recipe for: GARLIC PIPING PLOVER by Jerry Della Femina Ingredients List 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

18 Piping Plovers (boned)
1 egg
1/4 cup of beer
2 Tbsp. soy sauce
3 Tbs. finely chopped garlic
1/4 cup flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1 dash white pepper




Preparation Instructions 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Mix ingredients to make batter.

2. Add plovers and toss to coat. Cover and chill 1/2 hour.

3. Deep fry plovers in vegetable oil at 425F until golden brown. 

I hope this doesn't offend anyone. :beer:

-Rory


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

How dare you!! Don't you know your supposed to throw the plovers out before step one and replace that 1/4 cup of beer with a 12 pack?! =D


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

JMO, bad idea!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lets not give the *dark-side *any fuel for their fire.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

by bootleg I meant to adhere to all the rules!! =D I'll play nice, but we all know how frustrating it is!


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

sounds tasty


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Lets not give the *dark-side *any fuel for their fire.


Ditto!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

This dude gets hauled into court for getting caught red-handed for killing and eating a California Condor. He pleads no contest and the judge sentences him to 300 hours community service and a $10,000 fine, gavel comes down, court adjorned. As the dude turns to exit the courtroom, the judge calls him up to the bench ...

Judge: Of course you understand the seriousness of your crime and why I had to impose this sentence?

Dude: Yes, your honor. I'm ashmamed of my actions.

Judge (leans over, speaking discretely) : But tell me, what exactly does a California Condor taste like?

Dude: Well it's sort of a cross between the Spotted White Owl and the American Bald Eagle.


----------

